

VLC 1.1.0-RC builds with VP8 support - jbk
http://people.videolan.org/~jb/webm/

======
ck2
Wow, when the community wants alternatives, they really don't waste time.

I wonder if the $100 TV boxes out there (WD TV, etc.) could ever be programmed
to support VP8 or if it needs hardware support, just firmware won't do?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Probably depends on the idiosyncrasies of the individual items e.g. ones that
already support VP6, Matroska and Vorbis would be a better bet than ones that
stick closer to the MPEG family of standards and whether they've ever added a
new codec or codec profile in a previous firmware update.

Vorbis, despite never really hitting the bigtime seems to be present as a
default on all the cheap "mp3" players, even when the don't mention it on the
box, so with Google's weight behind it I think it'll be in all of the next
generation of similar products.

~~~
kierank
Any media box worth its while will support Matroska for semi-obvious reasons
so it shouldn't be grouped with VP6 and Vorbis, which are much less likely to
be supported.

------
spoiledtechie
You have to applaud VLC. I absolutely love their player. Long gone are the
days where one must keep downloading new codecs. I just deleted my codec
collection and had about 50 codecs in one directory. They have definitely made
my life easier and happier.

------
biafra
32bit Windows only.

~~~
jbk
OS X will follow...

